# Nightmare City Halloween 2018



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Get Ready for 24-Hours of Non-Stop Halloween Music all day 31 October 2018 on SIYS Radio!!!
Including the New 40th Annual Nightmare City Halloween 2018 Show 7:00 PM-12:00 AM Central time.


----------



## itzmurda (Oct 29, 2012)

I’ve seen siys’ website through google searches looking for Halloween music over the years, but I didn’t know what an OG in the game he was until I read his bio on his website. Incredible. Hoping one day some of the shows will be on demand. I’d love to hear some of the mid-80’s to early 90’s ones. All of these shows are a great piece of history.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words itsmurda. Nightmare City Halloween celebrates it's 40th Anniversary this year, so I made a playlist that spans the entire history of the show and is made up over every song played that was available on Spotify. It's 1,051 songs and 66 hours.There's two other playlist available too, all of different music from the show, totalling 1,204 songs running 78+ hours. You'll find a post here on the Music section of the Forum. Although, I have not made the past NCH shows available online, I do play them throughout the month of October on SIYS Radio. From the 1-15 I play one past show every night and from the 16-30 I play a show in the early day and one at night, so that is an opportunity to catch some of the mid 80s to esarly 90s shows.


----------

